# Jet 1221VS Review



## JohnGreco (Apr 22, 2013)

OK, here are my initial thoughts on the 1221VS. Mind you, I've only had it for a few days so this isn't a wear & tear review, just my observations so far.

- This was an upgrade for me. Before I was using a mini ShopFox VS with a 1/3 hp motor. As the first picture below shows, this is a beast of a machine. 121lb net weight, you will need 2 people to lift this. 

- The upper pulley door was broken. My guess is the big-ass boot print on the box right above the door had something to do with that. So if you plan on buying this lathe to keep it in the box and subsequently use it as a step stool, this is not the lathe for you.

- Tailstock slop was a big factor in my last lathe. When engaging the blank (TBC) I had this ridiculous ritual I went through to get it as close to centered as I could. No such slop with the Jet. Slide it forward, lock it in.

- My old lathe was like a spoiled kid, it whined a lot. This lathe makes no sounds, as in- you wouldn't know it was running if you didn't see it, up until around 200 rpm. Cranked to 3000 it hums nicely. By the way, the 3rd pulley spot has an incredible range that I don't see the need to ever leave.

- Reverse on the fly. I had to reread that in the manual. No need to stop, reverse, restart- just flip the switch. And the digital readout tells you on start-up if it is running forward or not.

- One thing that puzzled me was there are so many things where they clearly paid attention to detail. For instance, when I put the longer tool rest in the tool holder on the right side of the lathe, it is perfectly level with the base of the bed- that's not an accident. Yet the same tool holder on the left side completely blocks access to the lower pulley door.

- If you plan on putting this on a workbench, plan on having one end flush with the edge of the bench so the knockout bar has enough leg room. Or find a new home for the knockout bar.

- In regard to the broken upper pulley door, when I called Jet to get a replacement they kept trying to get me to call Amazon. After about 5 minutes of back and forth they finally agreed Amazon probably does not stock their spare parts and put the order in for me. That is back ordered for another week.

- So far I've turned a few pens and honestly I could not be happier. This is the single biggest investment I've made in my shop, but it is exactly that- an investment. And worth every penny. Now looking forward to my thread adapter arriving so I can try making a bowl 

Sorry the pictures are not in the body of the message here, I don't know how to do that


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 24, 2013)

That is such a sweet looking lathe. Just to look at it you can see it has mass. The only thing that hangs me up is that price ouch. You can see it is a quality tool though.


----------



## BSea (Apr 24, 2013)

That thing is a beast.  I saw one at Woodcraft.  The bed is so much more robust than my Delta 46-460.  Might be more than needed, but who cares.  I was really impressed.  I'm sure you'll love this thing for years to come.


----------



## LOIBLB (Feb 7, 2017)

I have had mine 4 or 5 months now. It works well at any speed and has good power from the 1 hp. motor. The wide bed gives a solid feel to the overall machine. If I have a need for a longer bed it has a bed extension if needed.


----------

